# How to repair textured drywall?



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently bought a house and has a few holes (fists and nails from pictures) left from the previous owner. I was wondering if we patch this, can it be textured to look like nothing ever happened? or should I just start the wall from scratch and rehang the whole wall and texture? Any good online tutorials?

it looks likes this texture...


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81wlUCSO_Ew


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

ratherbefishin' said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81wlUCSO_Ew


Great! That is just what I needed! thanks!


----------

